# Spy Shots: Nissan 370Z shows off its redesigned rump



## cherry (Aug 8, 2008)

A forum member at VWVortex caught a mildly disguised Nissan 370Z on the freeway, and the two shots give us clearer glimpse of what to expect when the new Z debuts in Los Angeles this November.

It's been widely reported that the 2010 370Z will be shortened by four inches and will ride on a slightly widened track, but without a profile shot, it's hard to tell. The rear three-quarter view shows reworked rear windows that are slightly smaller, with the bottom edge angling steeply towards the roofline. The rear glass of the hatch is sunken in, and incorporates a small spoiler into the trunk lid, while the fenders appear wider than the outgoing model and the tail lamps are equipped with LEDs.

Up front, the restyled headlamps are obscured by the camouflage, but the redesigned front fascia is easily identifiable, as is the tweaked hood, which features a slight power bulge flanked by two accent lines stretching from the windshield to the bumper.

It's nothing radical, but it should be interesting to see how Nissan implements some of its new styling cues from the Maxima and GT-R into new Z.

Thanks for the tip Ross!


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Where is the other pic.? And where was the picture taken?


----------

